# Puritan Meditation



## LeeJUk (Mar 10, 2009)

http://hnrc.org/wp-admin/images/PuritanMeditation.pdf

Has anyone on this board ever followed this guide? "Puritan meditation?" and how did it go for you was it a blessing and do you do you do it regularly?

I'm thinking of starting. Whats your guys opinions on it?


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

LeeJUk said:


> http://hnrc.org/wp-admin/images/PuritanMeditation.pdf
> 
> Has anyone on this board ever followed this guide? "Puritan meditation?" and how did it go for you was it a blessing and do you do you do it regularly?
> 
> I'm thinking of starting. Whats your guys opinions on it?



I handed it out to my Wednesday night class when covering the Disciplines of a Christian Life. Download it, read it, do it! I've found it very useful as have the others at church who have done it. Sometimes I think he just ripped off Owen's Communion with God. Page 93 is where he goes into the practical application of it. Starting on 101 he lists some useful subjects for topical meditation.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 10, 2009)

Great article, thanks!


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

Forgot to mention Catechism memorization with scripture proofs as an aid to topical meditation.

There, it's mentioned.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

Great article


----------

